# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 25 ... (Parloo)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیست و پنجم ...
*
*Parloo***


*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## Egotist

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *
اپتومتریست - مدیر لایق* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

**پویا و ضایع ؟!: دی**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**بلی**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

**ابداً**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

**از ما بهتــرون هارو
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

**مدیریتش : ))**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

**20**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

**تعادل داره : ))
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟

**مدیر - اَدمین : دی**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

**سوسک عاشقش میشه : دی**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

**سرندیپیتی
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

**@مایکی
**
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

**تو درجه کاربری اینجا خلاصه نمیشه 
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 

**بد : بی احساسه : ))
**
خوب : رفیقه
**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

**عالیه**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*

*

17. ی ارزو واسش :

**مشهد قبول شی : دی**


18.ی نصیحت :

** رو احساساتت کار کن

**جات ==>* :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Mohammad.h

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ایشالله بهترین تو هر شغلی ک باشه :Yahoo (1): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله :Yahoo (1): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نههههههه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
سجادو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو کلمه اجی :Yahoo (21): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟50

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فک کنم پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)لقب!!!نمیدونم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
واااییی این سوالو حذف کنید!....کاری باش نداره!:/
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟تا حالا مشابه شخصیتش ندیدم :Yahoo (1): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟اونکه لبخند ی ور صورتشه!...با گوشیم...ب شکلک دسترسی ندارم!!:/

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نههه..کمشه :Yahoo (4): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بدی ندیدم...خوبی:یبار سعی کرد خوشحالم کنه3>

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟شخصی!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :*

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت شیییییی :Yahoo (1): 

18.ی نصیحت :یادمه گفتی حافظت خوب نیس....خشکبار خوبه برات :Yahoo (4): 

خیلی ادم فهمیده ای هست....ازش خیلی خوشم میاد!

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بیکارفعلا البته

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همه کاراش ضایعه دیگ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله خب....دوستی مث من داره...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟****نمیدونم...*

* 6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بازم نمیدونمولی فک کنم بیشتر رو مدیریتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30نفر دیوونش میشن...مث من*****
* 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه خوبه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...مایکی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این باو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟رپ خونا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی...جنبه نداره...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا خوش اخلاقه و تو دلش هیچی نیست...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :چی بدم خب؟هی پویا چی میخوای؟

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشه...شاد و پیروز کنارخونواده و عزیزانش...

18.ی نصیحت :انقد دور و پر سجاد من نپلکچقد بگم اخه؟*

----------


## sanambb

یک اينجوري ک ميره نميدونم والا ولي خب دل ميخواد يه مدیر عاملي تاجري چیزی بشه( اگه يه وخ خواسي درسو ول کني يه بنگاه ماشيني چيز بزن بت مياد )

دو زياد انجمن نبودم نميدونم
سه نه زياد
 چار نه اصلا
پنج سجاد
شش به دروغ گفتن کسي
هف چار پنج نفر
هش پسرا
نه نگم
ده خو معلومه سوسک از اين
يازده رپرا
دوازده  :Yahoo (45): 
سيزده اره
چارده  نت زياد مياد از اين بدم مياد يکمم درس بخون - خيلي مهربونه از اينم خوشم مياد 
پانزده نظر خاصي ندارم
شانزده  والا چي بدم 
هفده اميدوارم خدا ب اندازه دل پاکش بش بده ... امیدوارم به هر شغل ک ميره موفق شه توش
هجده نت اينقدر نيا عزيزم
پويا#بيادتم-موفق شي

----------


## khaan

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  مدیر کشتارگاه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ سراغ ندارم والا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  ایشالا که بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه خدا نکنه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ احتمالا a.z.s رو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ فکر میکنم به عینکش حساس باشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ حدود 12 نفر اگه اشتباه نکنم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ لا اله الّا الله . . . 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پروفسور آینده

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هر دو از هم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد اسماعیل رحیم زاده

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ الحق که حقشه 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه زیاد میخوره و میخوابه بدم میاد  از اینکه انسان مومنی هست خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خیلی عااالی   یکه ! 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :http://www.gl3a.com/album/342260_1349722576.jpg  

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایمان و تقوای ابدی

18.ی نصیحت : رعایت محیظ زیست مخصوصا سعی در کاهش آلودگی هوا فراموش نشه لطفا

*

----------


## MajnOOn

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تاجر
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
با یکی مث من رفیق شده
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تقریبا
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه...پسر خوبیه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فک نکنم رو چیزی حساس باشه
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
40
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
یاغی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
ب هم محل نمیزارن از کنار هم رد میشن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
علی اوج
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
همون ک سجاد گذاشت..عینکیه
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره کاملا حقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
لوتی بودنش خوبه...کم حرف بودنش خوب نی
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
بیسته
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
ی پک سم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ب ارزوهاش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## kahkoo

:Yahoo (5):  :Y (573):  :Yahoo (9): *

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .O.D

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هه !*  :Yahoo (79): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ دوستا باید تو Parloo یابی موفق بشن* *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ منه بی اعصابم میدونم نیس*  :Y (452): 
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ اونو*  :Yahoo (106): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ لفظ "آبجی"

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ یک بشر به من نشون بده جذبش نشده باشه*  :Yahoo (110): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ابروکمون*  :Y (681): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ترس، هه !!*  :Y (709): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودشه* *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (551): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره دیگه*  :Yahoo (100): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 
از ویژگی های خوبش بدم میاد...* :Y (548): *
از ویژگی ها بدش خوشم میاد...* :Y (564): *
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
* :Yahoo (107): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

EMIN3M - Lose YourSelf

**



17. ی ارزو واسش : 
*
*قرمز نباشی

↓ ↓ ↓*
*
18.ی نصیحت :
**
بخـنــد  هــرچـنــد  غـمـگینــی

 بـبخــش  هــرچـنـد  فقیری

فـرامـوش کــن هــرچـنــد  دلــگیــــری

زیستــن اینــگــونـــه زیـبـاسـت  ...

 بخنـــد و ببخــش و فرامـوش کـــن*
*
  هــرچـنــد میدانم ...  آســـان نــیســـت.* 


*
*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
کارمند شرکت

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کل و هوم ضایعس

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
شدید
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بچه خوبیه..
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
واسه سجاد میمیره.جونش به جون سجاد بستس..بااین که از هم دورن ولی قلباشون یکیه
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
خودشو سجاد حساسیتشون به تاپیکاو سوتیای من و بقیه دست اندرکاران انجمنه
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
50 خیرشو ببینی
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسر=دختر
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
$&P....
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک رو قورت میده یه معجون کرم شب تابم روش
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
3 تفنگدار...
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوهوم..
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
پایست..جنبه بالا عین خودمون..دل رحم...
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
راستو بخوای پرنیا جان این سوالت دارای اشتباه میباشد..لطفا جهت بازنویسی اقدام بفرمایین
(بابا آخر سر به بعد این سوال پی نبردم لامصب)
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*

جلو خودت میشینی یا رانندشم بیارم؟
با سجاد برین عشقو حال
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت..سعادت
18.ی نصیحت :
هرکسی جنبه نداره..اول بسنج بعد شوخی کن پویا.
*

----------


## laleh74

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *از اینایی که شرکت دارن* :Y (680): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ خیلی آرومه..هیچکار!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تک و توک هستن دوستاش..تکرار میکنم که آرومه* :Y (673): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ گاهی* :Y (737): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟دوستاشو!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟دروغ* :Y (692): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟11-12 نفر.البته اگه حرف بزنه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ قطع به یقین پسرا* :Y (584): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) هیچی به ذهنم نمیاد خو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ کاری به کار سوسک نداره.میزاره بره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ انقد گفته زلاتان منم یادش میوفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟مگه داریم جز مایکی؟؟؟؟* :Y (551): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ yes!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خوب:خاکیه* :Yahoo (5): *بد:کم حرف* :Y (452): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*  :Y (582): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : همه ی چیزای خوووووووووووووووووووب..یه دنیا آرامش..یه عشق قشنگ* :Y (467):  :Y (597): *

18.ی نصیحت : تا توانی دلی به دست آر* :38:

----------


## Lara27

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کاراشون ضایع نیس . ولی کارای اکیپشون گاهی اوقات موجبات خنده همه رو فراهم میکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره خیلی زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلاااااااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟سجاد و علی و رفقا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی کلمه آبجی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همه و همه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقی نمیکنه . آدم اجتماعی و خون گرمیه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچ کدوم بی تفاوت رد میشن میرن سر کار و زندگی خودشون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اررررره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کم حرفه . ویژگی خوبش اینه که واقعا پسر خوبیه و مهربون و دلسوزبه وقتش وقتی بفهمه میتونه کاری برات بکنه دریغ نمیکنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ پسرونس دیگه . خودش خوشش میاد کافیه. بقیه که نباید بپسندن

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*


* 17. ی ارزو واسش :
*
*در سرزمین خاطره ها آنان که خوبند همیشه سبزند
 و آنان که محبتها و دوستیها را بر قلبشان برافراشتند همیشه به یاد می مانند
*
                                         آرزو دارم غم صدایت نکند 
ظلمت شام سیاهت نکند 
وتورا از دل آنکس که دلت درتن اوست 
جدایت نکند         


* 18.ی نصیحت :
*
*
  به دنبال کسي باش که تو را به خاطر زيبايي هاي وجودت زيبا خطاب کند نه به
  خاطر جذابيتهاي ظاهريت
  کسي که دوباره با تو تماس بگيرد حتي وقتي تلفنهايش را قطع مي کني
  کسي که بيدار خواهد ماند تا سيماي تو را در هنگام خواب نظاره کند
  در انتظار کسي باش که مايل باشد پيشاني تو را ببوسد[حمايتگر تو باشد]
  کسي که مايل باشد حتي در زماني که درساده ترين لباس هستي تورا به دنيا نشان دهد
  کسي که دست تو را در مقابل دوستانش در دست بگيرد
  در انتظار کسي باش که بي وقفه به ياد توبياورد که تا چه اندازه برايش مهم
  هستي و نگران توست و چه قدر خوشبخت است که تو را در کنارش دارد*

----------


## magicboy

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ زیر زمین با دوستان 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کجاش ضایس ... یه گوشه نشسته اسپمشو میده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه پسر ماهیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟فک کنم سجاد

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسراهمه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اگه این پرانتزه نبود میگفدم : دی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ ساقی طراح سوال تنت سلامت 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه ؟ :/

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟عا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (6): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :  قبولی!

18.ی نصیحت : یکی نیس خودمو نصیحت کنه : )) خودش استاده 
*

----------


## Egotist

با اختلاف بهترین رفیق نتی ک داشتم هستی

 :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Parloo

> با اختلاف بهترین رفیق نتی ک داشتم هستی


میدونم  :Yahoo (100):  برو واسه بچه محلاتون تعریف کن  :Y (551): 

سجاد فور اور (  ) + همه زیرزمینیا  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mhnz

*ای بـــــابــــــــــا ، ای بــــــــــابــــــــــا ، مــــن دیر رسیـــــدم ! 
**
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*
*اپتومتریست
*
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نــــــــیمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بعله ، بسیار زیـــــاد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودشو  @Parloo _ عمه چهارمیشو(خو دوست داره دیگه حالا اینجا نیست که نیست ) _ @Weed Master 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نــبــابـــا؟؟؟! 
دروغ !! 
اعتــقـــــاداتش! 
زلاتان        
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

40!!!!!!!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

همه ی موارد ! 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
باید فکر کنم 
پویا رپی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

مسلما سوسکه از پویا میترسه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
پدر پسر شجاع (عَلَّکی!!)
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بعله ! اینقد فـــــــــــعاله  باید بیشتر شه ! بیشنرشو ندارین؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بد: لجباز 
خوب:زیـــــــــاده خو کدومشو بگم؟  مهربون ، مودب ، دیوونست  


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

عـــالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :





کدوم هدیه؟ 
*




*17. ی ارزو واسش : 
به هــــــــمه ی آرزو هاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت :
حدیث از مطرب و می گو و راز دهر کمتر جو ................که کَس نگشود و نگشاید به حکمت این معمارا 
راجبه علاقت به زلاتان تجدید نظر میکنی*  :Yahoo (31): *یا ؟؟؟ ===> هیچی ، همونطور علاقمند باقی میمونی*

----------


## Bano.m

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* :Y (696): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟Weed Master

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟لفظ ابجی* :Yahoo (117): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)همون پارلو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟به هم لبخند میزنن از کنار هم رد میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودشون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (551): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟درکل پسر خوبین...مثبتن + با ادبن+خونگرم وخاکین

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزو میکنم به هدفشون برسن ... وهیچوقت غم از دست دادن عزیزشونو تجربه نکنن...

18.ی نصیحت :
*

----------


## m a h s a

خستم  نمیتونم جواب بدم... :Yahoo (110): 

همین پستم واسش خعلیه :Yahoo (4): 
   @Parloo 

در کل گاهی اوقات نچسبه بعضی موقع هام دوست داشتنی  
سنگ صبور خوبیه :Yahoo (4): 
یه آرزو واسش: بهترشو پیدا کنی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## joozef

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ فوتبالیست

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ قضیه امضا و گل.نار و ... 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 100درصد/ خیلی پسر بامرامیه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو : ))) با سجاد بیشتر پایه س ...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ زلاتان*  :Yahoo (21):  *آدم قحط بود خوب ؟؟!!!  رونالدو چشه مگه ؟**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟3 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا. اونم نه با هرکسی. از این شخصیتش خوشم میاد

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مرااااااااااام + آب زیر کا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوال از این ضایع تر نبود ناموسن ؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ قیصر : ))))

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  و*  :Yahoo (56): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ yep !!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ پسر پایه ای هست. با آدم هم خوب میجوشه ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ د باز کن خب اون پی بی لامصبو*  :Yahoo (110): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (90): *

17. ی ارزو واسش: ایشالله بدستش بیاری*  :Yahoo (3): *

18.ی نصیحت : همیشه با مرام و با معرفت باقی بمون ...*

----------


## Mr.Dr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ قاچاقچی مواد مخدر

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پویا و ضایع کاری؟!*  :Yahoo (6): *

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ حتماً

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه باو!*  :Yahoo (110): *

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودش باید بگه خب*  :Yahoo (15): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*  :Yahoo (35): *

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 200

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) Parloo

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ Weed Master*  :Yahoo (4): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اوهوم

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ هوای رفیقاشو داره*  :Yahoo (100): *

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*  :Yahoo (35): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :22: *

17. یه ارزو واسش : سلامتی خودش و خانوادش*  :Yahoo (99): *

18. یه نصیحت :*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Tinker Bell

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ موسس خیریه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم چیزی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بعله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ یکی (یادش به خیر)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو دانشگاهش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو (بیشتر پسرا)

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پوریا 12 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خرس مهربونه 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره ( هرچند درجه کاربری اصن چیز مهمه نیس! )

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بَد ندیدم.ساده.بی ریا.هیچی تو دلش نی 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : دانشگاهی که دوس داره قبول شه

18.ی نصیحت : شیطونی نکن و درس بخون  

*

----------


## Nahal

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندس...* :Yahoo (35): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ احتمالا Weed Master ...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ پول...سوتی های دیگران...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ نمیدونم آخه خیلی کم حرف به نظر میرسه...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) : -

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ -

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ -

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا پسر خوبیه آرومه و...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظر خاصی ندارم...سلیقه اییه...
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : اهل رپ نیستم بدونم چه آهنگی بهت تقدیم کنم ببخشید...و*  :Y (413): 

* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا همیشه سالم و سلامت باشی و به هر آنچه میخوای برسی...موفق باشی...

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت نیستم...*

----------


## zn.d

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ Loading
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  :Yahoo (68): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خو معلومه،من رو  :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ذاتا باید رو زادگاهش باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20"البته با اغراق  :Yahoo (4): "

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ کلا با همه جوره  :Yahoo (4): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):حالا نمیشه بدون رعایت شئونات یه لقب بدیم؟

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک  :Yahoo (23): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ذاتا به خاطر اسمش پویا بیاتی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (111): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
زود قضاوت نمیکنه  :Yahoo (4): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بابا دیگه سوخت از بس ولتاژ برق زیاده

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه رو   @daniad بهش میده،چون استیکر اینجا نی  :Yahoo (4): 

17. یه آرزو واسش : سلامتی 

18.ی نصیحت : خوب بدرس  :Yahoo (4): 
 اینم از شوکککککککککککککک  @Parloo

----------


## daniad

تازه این تاپیکو دیدم عجیب 
وگرنه اولین نفر پست میزاشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
ما چند ماه پیش یه همچین چیزی بین خودمون داشتیم (البته بدون رعایت فلان و بهمان ) 
. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟رپر ، دی جی ، فک کنم بینایی سنج شه که البته من نمینونم تصورش کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من ک ندیدم ، از معدود کسایی ک اینجا کار ضایع نمیکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره ، از اوناس که آدما ب مرور عاشقش میشن
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه عجیب رو اعصاب نیس 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم !

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟اینم نمیدونم 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
دو سه نفر، آدم آرومیه کم پیش میاد کسی تو برخورد اول بشناسش ولی همونطور ک گفتم ب مرور
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) رپول؟ :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
اون لحظه که همو میبینن قیافه هاشون مث اون شکلک مظلومه میشه 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
این پسرا که شلوارشون زیر ***شونه
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟همون مظلومه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره ، اصن حق آب و گل داره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
هنوزم بدی خاصی ندیدم ولی خوبی این که بچه نیست و از فکرش استفاده میکنه و زود قضاوت نمیکنه و با همه خوبه و مهربونه و با مرامه و ل ا ش ی نیست و با شعوره 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
:/
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همون استیکر که مد نظر زینبه  :Yahoo (4): ))))))))
17. ی ارزو واسش :مردونه اراده کنه از همین الان امسال کنکور رشته ای که میخواد قبول شه

18.ی نصیحت :ب ندای مغزت بگوش 
احساساتتو اسلحه کن 
باهاش دنیا رو سفت ...

آی لاو یو پویا 😍

 @Parloo
 @zn.d

----------


## Qazale

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

فوتبالیست

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

مگه داریم؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه زیاد

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

Weed Masterفک کنم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

زلاتان

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

احتمالا10تا

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟


با همه جوره!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

زلاتان

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوسکه یه ساعت فقط با تعجب نگاش میکنه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟


 زلاتان

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟و

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

حتما حقشه دیگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

1لجبازه(زیادی گیر میده به یه چیزی!)

2با مرامه>خوش اخلاقه>...
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

زلاتان؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

زلاتانو تقدیم میکنم بهش

17. ی ارزو واسش :

1.سلامتی و دل خوش
2.موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :سر چیزای الکی اعصاب خودتو بهم نریزشاد زندگی کن!تاوقتی که میتونی شاد باشیچون معلوم نیس فردا چه اتفاقاتی قراره بیفته...
ببخشید که بار منفی داشت نصیحتمولی خوب فکر کنم واقعیت باشه

*

----------


## kouchoulou

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
رپ کن  :Yahoo (21): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ضایع؟ :Yahoo (110): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
ایشون دنبالِ یافتن دوس نی؛دوستان دنبالِ یافتنش اند . :Yahoo (21): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو :Yahoo (12): 
سجاد رو :Yahoo (4): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
پاپ :Yahoo (21): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
85نفر :Y (561): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با زیرزمینیا :Y (561): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
Ghosty  :Yahoo (3): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
رد میشه میره؛چون سوسکا اهلِ جنجالن :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مدیر زیر زمین :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (78): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
عاره : )
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از کم حرفیش خوشم میاد...خیلی...
ایشون نیز دمش گرمه!
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظر از ما نخواه : ))
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
شادی
18.ی نصیحت :
 :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Lara27

up

----------


## idealist

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

اپتومتریست 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

کار ضایع ندیدم ازش 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

آدم ساکتیه! حس میکنم درونگراست

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

پویا؟ استغفرالله

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

بدون شک سجاد (weed master)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

نمیدونم :-؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
خیلی  ساکته فک نکنم اوایل کسی ببینتش 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**زیر زمینی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

دوست میشن باهم 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

هیپ هاپ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Yahoo (15): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

کمشه!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ار آروم بودنش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

معتقدم بعد از من عکس پروفایلش از همه بهتره 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

پول ندارم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

با من تو یه دانشگاه بیفته*  :Yahoo (16): *

18.ی نصیحت :

پویا زود باش درسو شروع کن همین امسال قالش رو بکنیم*

----------


## SonaMi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

rapper 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
namusan pesar golie nadidam kare zaye i azash


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
ye refighe hamishegie 


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

aslan
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

sajad :D 
shayadam man 
albate ba ekhtelafe besyar ziad :D 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

dustash

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

bishtar boys

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

ye khafane zirzamini

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

kari be kare ham nadran 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

topac :D 
khoda bia morz
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

na wala
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

refigh fabrikkkke awlieeee

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

fek konam tahte roOhiate khoOdeshe

khobe hagheshe dg , be baghie chi rabtiiiiiiii dare 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

ye motor ke alan axesho nadaram 
badan wasat mifresam , wagheisho*  :Yahoo (79): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :

haminjoOri bemun , bi riaaa , sadeee , khafan  

18.ی نصیحت :

por energy bash . khili bishtar tar 

LETS FUC.king do it man 

* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sheida_

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ حقوق دان 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم والا 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ قطعا همینطوره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نخیر 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ سجاد 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ دوستاش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟19

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مؤدبه کم حرف 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ پویا از سوسک 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پسر شجاع! 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟100%

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بدون هیچ تعارفی ویژگی بد ندیدم و ویژگی خوب اینکه مؤدبه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوووب است 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :KhooneyeMa_Marjan_Farsad

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرامش ؛ برای پویا یک دنیا آرامش آرزو میکنم 

18.ی نصیحت :بگو دل را که گرد غم نگردد / ازیرا غم به خوردن کم نگردد*

----------


## Black Swan

*.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا !
بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ رفیـــــــق
شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ آقای نا پِیدا ( هتل ترانسیلوانیا )
از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ نصفه نیمه حرف میزنه ، نمیتونی مطمئن شی چی تو فکرشه
از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  بی شیله پیلس .. حامیـه
ی نصیحت : 
.
.
.
**گرگ باش، مث من / مث ِ ببر / مث ِ جغد تو پرسه های شب
مث سنگ تو لحظه های سخت / تو عرصه های تنگ
نعرتو بزار تو بارونو / بشکون رد شو حتی قانونو ....*

--
*کلا جات اینجــــــــــــاس رفیق*

----------

